# Weekend Brag



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Well I just got back from our local Bulldog specialty weekend. Very nice weekend, had a lot of fun, but it was a lot of work, we got there Thursday and set up some. Friday was the first day, so we had a lot to do, which included me picking up 6 cases of drinks from Costco lol. But oh well, overall it was a good show. 

But today was the best day as JC won the Open class of 10, and then proceeded to get Reserve Winners Dog to a 4 point major. He was this close to Winners dog though, everybody thought he had it, but the judge gave it to the Bred-By which was a very nice dog. Everybody I knew said they were holding their breath for me, so that was nice. Very exciting indeed, came home with at least one pretty Rosette. 

Biggie won the Am-bred Dog class everyday, there was suppose to be two in the class but the dogs entries got lost somewhere along the way (don't ask big stink), so the person who was suppose to show didn't want to pick them up, although since the entries were done on time they were allowed to show. 

Eureka, our bred-by champion came home with us after being away for 7 months, she will be shown at the Harrisonburg, VA shows by me, crossing fingers that we do something there with her, but that is not for a while. She was show in Breed, by me all weekend, but didn't do anything. Can't complain though it was stiff competition, a different dog won every day, one of the ones won Nationals. But she showed well and behaved herself for me so can't complain at all. The judge today really did look at her, and I thought I almost had a select but it was not to be.


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

Congrats! Would love to see pics when you get a chance.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Congratulations!!! That is wonderful and exciting!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Thank you and I will try and get some picts up. I am waiting om a new charger for my laptop so it will be a bit.


----------

